# My version of Fester



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks to Niblique's great tutorial and Otaku's input I decided to take a shot at my version of Fester.

I did want to try to use tubular steel from a folding chair, but decided against it. I opted to use some materials I had on hand. Maybe I'll use the tubing for another incarnation.

Last night I got all the pieces cut and drilled and I started the assembly.



















Tonight I put together the linkage and attached the motor. Since I used narrower stock I had to modify the length of the steel rod for some components. Also since I completely zoned out on what needed to be press fit, I opted to use some self threading nuts to keep things together in place of the rubber tubing.










Here's a movie of it in action. It took me a bit of fussing to get the position of the motor to where I liked the movement.

Fester :: fester.mp4 video by psyko99 - Photobucket

Tomorrow, I'll work on the shoulders and the head.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

psyko99 said:


> Thanks to Niblique's great tutorial and Otaku's input I decided to take a shot at my version of Fester.
> 
> I did want to try to use tubular steel from a folding chair, but decided against it. I opted to use some materials I had on hand. Maybe I'll use the tubing for another incarnation.
> 
> ...


Wow. my first thought was, WOW that thing is heavy duty... But thanks to your video.... It's straining on the way down.... that leaves you plenty of 'weight" room for a head and final dressing... GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Heck, yeah! Nice smooth movement - good job, Tim!

Man, I wish I had more time to build these guys. I'm thinking that winter will see the birth of a couple more Festers! I also want to look into a way to get a moaning or whimpering sound in this guy. The mech could be used to trigger a small 10 sec sound board...


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> Wow. my first thought was, WOW that thing is heavy duty... But thanks to your video.... It's straining on the way down.... that leaves you plenty of 'weight" room for a head and final dressing... GREAT JOB!!


Thanks Gary & Greg! I agree the strain on the way down may be getter once I put some weight on the end of the spine. It may also be either the position of the motor or the tension on the spring.

I looked at both of your videos again and my version looks like it is coming down farther and not up as far either. I'll fidget with it some more tonight to be sure I don't come down too far which would interfere with the ribs when I get them attached.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking very good so far, psyko. The movement is smooth.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a much delayed update. I did get much of the work done last week, but have been busy with other non haunt related stuff.










Here is a video of the movement. The base moves a bit, but that has to do more with the placement of the arms.

Fester :: fester2.mp4 video by psyko99 - Photobucket

I still have to finish dressing him. I dyed some cheesecloth different shades of brown.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looking good! I see that you like using a skull, too. I like the LED eye effect. When my Fester is under haunt lighting (I'll use a blue LED spot) the skull really looks sinister. Keep us updated!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep, He's Looking good. 

yes the placement of his arms is causing the base to move. Just slide the hands back so that the elbows don't jam in the ground and you'll be all set


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice, where did you get the skull from?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Victor, I got the skull from the Christmas Tree store for $3.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's an updated pic. I changed out the LED's because one of the green ones was acting flaky. Also I think I'm going to make some smaller hands.

I'll post a video to the showroom later this weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He looks great! I don't know if you should change the hands or not. You know what they say about big hands........


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool...I need one of these. Nice work!,


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:He looks great! I don't know if you should change the hands or not. You know what they say about big hands........


Big hands, big heart. Right? :winkin:

Thanks Cerinad. It was one of those props that was simple and challenging at the same time. MrOct31 created a nice document based on Niblique's how-to here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27048


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a video of him in action:

fester3.mp4 video by psyko99 - Photobucket

I'm calling him Riff Raff.

For now he's done. I have other props to work on in the next few weeks. Maybe for next year I'll do some cotton/latex on the skull.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Perfect name! I like this guy, now I'm thinking I should have used some LEDs as well. Very nice work, Tim!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

psyko99 said:


> Big hands, big heart. Right? :winkin:
> 
> Thanks Cerinad. It was one of those props that was simple and challenging at the same time. MrOct31 created a nice document based on Niblique's how-to here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27048


Just in case here is the link to the PDF instruction page. It's open for editing so as this prop grows in popularity you might find a technique that works better or some other important information that needs to be added you have the POWER!

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...NzEzNmM3&hl=en


----------

